# General Business Category > Business Finance Forum >  What is the easy way to earn money?

## lisa13us

Hello All, 
  I would like to know how can I earn money easily. Please share your views.

----------


## vieome

> Hello All, 
>   I would like to know how can I earn money easily. Please share your views.


Become President of any African Country.

----------

Newretailer (05-Jul-13)

----------


## jackson85

I had great experiences regarding money making online. SEOClerks.com is the only platform which helps me to gone form rags to riches just by doing SEO services. Its the best micro job site I ever seen. They have multiple withdrawal methods with very less or no fees. I would definitely recommend everyone to try them once, you will be happy

----------


## HR Solutions

In my opinion there is no easy way to make money.  There are smarter ways to make money, but nothing is easy.  You have to work at it.

----------


## adrianh

Easy money, now there's a good one!

----------


## cisscoza464

I agree with HR Solutions' answer. It is not easy and never be easy to earn money. It requires hard work and determination. Unless you're a genius or you're taking a NZT (from the movie limitless LOL). If there is a way to earn in an easy way, it will be very known by now.

----------


## MikeR

Only way is effort !

----------


## flaker

> Become President of any African Country.


For that matter you might do better in Italy

----------


## joya

I agree with Miker and HR Solutions... with out effort we can't do anything, you * start a small business*  at home, and all ways are easy if you want to do anything.

----------


## pmbguy

:Taz:

----------


## Blurock

> Hello All, 
>   I would like to know how can I earn money easily. Please share your views.


Too lazy to work? :Confused:

----------


## ians

Easy money, Sex, drugs and rockin roll.

----------


## Blurock

Money for nothing and the chicks for free....

Maybe after you've trained for 10 years to play the guitar reasonably good, have a good voice, stage presence and lots of luck!  :Rockon:

----------


## pmbguy

Your question makes me believe that the only why you are going to be rich, is if a Mad Rich guy gives you a penny every time you do something stupid

----------


## cisscoza464

The word "easy" is really an objective term. Someone can have the most difficult job in the world but still he may consider it for himself because he loves what he's doing! Though someone can have the easiest job of all time like literally testing bed mattress by lying on them all day, requiring you to just push a button, or being naturally born in a royal family, but you may find the role being the hardest one. I've read somewhere - if you love your job, you'll never work your entire life.

----------


## wynn

Just send me $10,000 and put your name at the top of a list of ten people you intend to send an email to.
Instruct each of them to send you $10,000 move their name to the top of the list and send it on to 10 more recipients and so on, you should receive $100,000 within a few weeks, more if you send it to a large number of people :Thumbup:

----------


## ians

I just need to go cash in the 10 million lotto ticket in my desk draw that I haven't had a chance to go collect  :Wink:

----------


## Dave A

> if you love your job, you'll never work your entire life.


I love this one - so true!

----------


## harreymartin

Trade in Commodity Market is a good option to make good profit, make sure beginner should need to learn the basics before start trade in commodities. They can learn from online trading books or from taking experts advices.

----------


## Mitos

Become Zuma's nth wife?

----------


## tec0

Easy money... Yes making money is easy... But you need to figure out what it is you are looking for. I suggest get a job and work hard. Go home forget the parties and crap and study hard. With the money you save up and the knowledge you gathered you will soon identify opportunities and you will have the money and knowledge to make a success of your investment.   

Sort term commodities “5 year investments” are  good place to start. Low risk investments don’t pay much but they do pay. It all adds up and allow you to gather momentum.

----------


## Shelleya

There are lot's of easiest way through which you can earn money but the selection depend on you.One of the easiest way through which you can earn money that is online internet working.You can earn a huge amount through a little bit of efforts.

----------


## Blurock

There's an old saying: "Easy come, easy go." It is easy to gamble, but that is also the easiest way to lose money.

----------

